# Whelen Edge 9000 Ultra mods



## GMCRanch (May 26, 2017)

Recently was given a 2002 Whelen Edge Ultra 9000 from a friend of mine. It came off a brush truck and unfortunately its lenses are all red so I need to replace them with amber and clear respectively. It has 4 corner strobes, duplex alleys (half halogen light half strobe tube underneath) and two wide strobes on one side along with extremely long power and command wire harnesses which he saved for me.

My original idea was to put clear lenses on it, add and swap the strobes to LED and add LED takedowns, and put it on my headache rack - till I saw the price wasn't necessarily worth it. I have a couple interior lights in the back window and dash of my silverado but wanted both 360 work lights and visibility. I work with heavy equipment and own a small Kubota tractor so fueling at night or escorting equipment across roads or even being a pilot truck sometimes happens. Long windedness aside, I was wondering what you would recommend for a budget bar spruce up. I was thinking about adding 4 takedowns (white surface mount LED or even pod lights somehow) and 4 more of the small tube strobes on either side of the takedowns and amber lenses and calling it a day. I appreciate your help and don't hesitate to tell me it's a stupid idea etc.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You could convert it over to amber or clear cheaply if you could do without the LED. The take down should be clear already and your alley lights, All you would need is the amber caps. Should easily find them on Ebay. You don't need LED you will see that light miles away. My federal I installed it backwards and used the take downs for when in reverse on a switch right out of the box in cab. I seen them amber caps for $5.00 or $6.00. You got the light for free I would be using it.


----------



## GMCRanch (May 26, 2017)

The strobes are very bright and the bar was inside its whole life because the fire apparatus lives indoors, so it doesn't have any sun damage. I need to get the duplex strobes working in the alley lights on the ends, cant seem to find the command wire for those strobes, and I need to add takedowns and a couple more strobe tubes to it. My main concern is using a lot of power from my truck, I didn't know if I should wire a disconnect in it so it doesn't drain my battery when the truck sits. Has anyone ever used a surface mount LED on one of the blank filler panels to make a takedown? The takedowns from Whelen that are LED are very expensive so, if there is a way around that so that I don't use the halogens, that'd be ideal. The truck has LED work lights on my Magnum headache rack as well as the 6" oval ones that come on it (for reverse but wired with the work lights) so I don't necessarily want to go back to a halogen if I can help it, I can use these work lights without the truck running and not worry about the LEDs draining my battery down like the halogens will.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

GMCRanch said:


> The strobes are very bright and the bar was inside its whole life because the fire apparatus lives indoors, so it doesn't have any sun damage. I need to get the duplex strobes working in the alley lights on the ends, cant seem to find the command wire for those strobes, and I need to add takedowns and a couple more strobe tubes to it. My main concern is using a lot of power from my truck, I didn't know if I should wire a disconnect in it so it doesn't drain my battery when the truck sits. Has anyone ever used a surface mount LED on one of the blank filler panels to make a takedown? The takedowns from Whelen that are LED are very expensive so, if there is a way around that so that I don't use the halogens, that'd be ideal. The truck has LED work lights on my Magnum headache rack as well as the 6" oval ones that come on it (for reverse but wired with the work lights) so I don't necessarily want to go back to a halogen if I can help it, I can use these work lights without the truck running and not worry about the LEDs draining my battery down like the halogens will.


In the harness should be a separate wire for each alley light left and right. The take down are on one wire, Your corner strobes by your alley lights should be on a separate wire. These lights are designed to repair in the field on the simple side. Test it with a jump box and play with wires till you figure them out just don't leave on there for a long time because it may get hot and I assuming they wont be on a fuse as they are in your control box. Is a 48'' or 52''. Don't over think it just get it working as it's designed for.

Why do you think you will have a use for the light without the truck running? if you think you need more light just put them on separate from the light bar. To some these lights are dinosaurs. They are still bring $250.00 to $325.00 on ebay.


----------



## GMCRanch (May 26, 2017)

I haven't played enough with it to know fully which wire does what but I did download the diagram for it. Got everything but those strobes working. I usr the lights sometimes when loading or unloading the tractor or to use at night doing various things that I thought I'd have done before dark like firewood etc. Just don't wanna have to have it running to use the lights that's all. Realistically all I'd have to do is put amber lenses in place of the red ones and be done I guess. Just want it to be as user friendly as possible and I like having the sun at my fingertips lol. And it's a 48" I'll post pictures later today if I figure it out


----------



## GMCRanch (May 26, 2017)

Here is the bar as it sits, 4 corners, duplex alleys, and the two strobes next to the corners as pictured. Other side is blank. I want to add 4 takedowns next to the corners, then 4 smaller strobes next to the takedowns towards the middle.


----------



## GMCRanch (May 26, 2017)

I'd like to make it look like this, found a set of lenses for about 130, but they're longer but I'm sure I can make them work. Have to get clear ones for the takedowns, wonder if I can use an LED light that has the same base as the halogen bulbs. That seems like the best option


----------



## GMCRanch (May 26, 2017)

Forgive me if this is in the wrong spot. That whole set of red lenses is up for grabs or trade if anyone has clear/amber lenses for the edge ultra which apparently has specific end caps...I can't use them legally and they will more than likely sit and collect dust. Wanted to offer them to somebody on here before putting them up on eBay or something


----------



## GMCRanch (May 26, 2017)

Ok, so, this is where I'm at a loss. I got 4 4eltube strobes off eBay over the weekend, my alley strobes are dead so using the wires from them, I was able to get 2 of 4 strobes working but noticed even with only one side of the bar turned on that the strobes would misfire or skip a little every 5 or 6 flash cycles, according to the wiring diagram that I saw it doesn't have a few wires in the command wire harness, but several of the same 3 color 3 wire plugs, but not all of them fire a strobe. Anyone able to walk me through wiring this up or know what I'm missing? Probably need another strobe ballast I'd guess


----------



## GMCRanch (May 26, 2017)

Alright, update on the bar. Added strobes and they work now courtesy of adding another power supply. Custom LED takedowns and alleys are next along with new lenses minus end caps, have to polish those, they're off of a yellowed freedom bar, didn't know they discontinued the 9U/Freedom bars thus making the endcaps almost impossible to find. I plan to put it on my headache rack and use a 6 switch federal signal switch box I have to power it. Anyone have any tips on routing the wires and anyone have pictures of their bars on their trucks? Much appreciated. I noticed this thread kinda lost steam letely


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I looked though my pics could not find a pic with the light on truck. 48'' will not look weird on your h rack. IMO


----------



## GMCRanch (May 26, 2017)

I'm looking forward to getting it all together and installed, despite the "work truck" look it'll give better warning visibility as well as 360 work lighting which will be very useful in the winter and loading or unloading or fueling equipment in the dark. Not too many pictures on Google either. I have all new lenses minus end caps so the bar is nice and bright and looks new


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

GMCRanch said:


> I'm looking forward to getting it all together and installed, despite the "work truck" look it'll give better warning visibility as well as 360 work lighting which will be very useful in the winter and loading or unloading or fueling equipment in the dark. Not too many pictures on Google either. I have all new lenses minus end caps so the bar is nice and bright and looks new


Your insurance company will be glad it's on there. Plus in a incident it would be pretty hard for someone to claim they did not see you.


----------



## GMCRanch (May 26, 2017)

What are some recommended ways to wire it up as far as to the battery, and how to wire the switch box, I know this bar uses a lot of power with all those strobes on, I saw the manual for the bar said to use an inline 40A fuse block which I plan to.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

GMCRanch said:


> What are some recommended ways to wire it up as far as to the battery, and how to wire the switch box, I know this bar uses a lot of power with all those strobes on, I saw the manual for the bar said to use an inline 40A fuse block which I plan to.


Ebay used to have a lot of them controllers with the fuse for each function. I'm not sure but I think they come out of the fuse box when I had mine installed.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

You can download the PDF's from Whelen site. Also note these bars also have another small circut board that controls a wig wag halogen controller as well as the circutry for the alley lights if I remember correctly. I know for a fact about the wig wags but cannot remember about the alleys. I have a version of this bar I shortened to fit my headache rack I have on my dump bed. I have so many projects that this one took a back burner as I already have many on my truck anyway. I am not using the modules that come in the bars. I am using ISP88 box that will be mounted under the bar in an aluminum box.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

When I utilized my Whelen bar I talked to them on the phone, gave them my serial number and they emailed me the exact wiring diagram for my bar. Great customer service for sure! I made a custom switch box to take full advantage of my bar. I have 8 strobes, corners, two fronts and two rears. I can run all, front only, rear only, left and right alley lights independently controlled, I have front and rear take down lights all on together, the strobes can be dimmed (resets when shut down) The strobes have different patterns as well and I have a set of red lenses in the rear on a wig wag. I have quick connects for my connections. A large plug for the power and I think I have 12 wires for all the functions on two 6 prong plugs. I can get some pics if needed. I have often thought of changing my alley lights and take down lights to LED's but I like how the alley lights shine across a field to admire the deer! 

ETA: I thought you could still buy the lenses, I bought new endcaps (amber/clear) for mine, what a difference!


----------



## GMCRanch (May 26, 2017)

I manged to get it done and working, alleys, front, and rear takedowns are on their own switches and I have a 3 position switch for the strobes, it's been very handy to have several times so far and it definitely gets peoples attention. I'll add pics of the switchbox and more of the bar but here's one from work


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

nice bar and im sure it didn't cost alot


----------

